# Oh No! 7 mo doeling may have been bred!



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Our little doeling (born June 13) may have been bred yesterday. I believe she was last in heat 12/22 so I was keeping a very close eye on her. Yesterday morning there were no obvious signs of her being in heat so I let everyone, including our buck, out for some exercise. I watched to see if he was interested in her at all and he wasn't. I went about chores and cleaning the pen and let them back in for some hay and treats. I went out of the pen and was watching them to make sure our herd queen was being nice. I watched our buck walk over to the doeling and mount her! She let him! He didnt do any of his "courting" stuff. No blubbering, spitting, pawing, NOTHING! I immediately ran back in the pen and separated them. I didn't see him "fall off" or her arch her back but I was stunned so I wasn't focused on them. Lol. Today she is obviously in heat. Clear discharge, mounting other does, running around crazy, more vocal, etc. I have not seen any white discharge either. The last time he serviced a doe was in November. What do you think? Did he get her or not? I really didn't want to breed her this year. She weighs 84 lbs right now so I think if she is bred she would be OK but she is so young it worries me.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think over 80lbs she should be ok. It's possible she was bred as she was at day 19

I wouldn't let the buck run with the girls anymore... And watch her closely for heat in 18-21 days.

I'd lute her if the buck throws huge kids and you're very worried.

Fingers cross it was a little to early to breed and she doesn't take and/or he didn't seal the deal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would Lute her. She is quite young still, if you don't want her to kid in 5 months.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

At 84 lbs? She should be perfectly fine Just feed her well and take care of her.
I'd let her go.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Our buck is only 9 months old but has bred all the other does here. So I'm not sure what kind of kids he throws. She will be well taken care of either way. Her due date would be her birthday. Lol. :/ She is standing to the left of her mom, the sable with horns, and he is the white nubian to the left of the brown nubian. I think she'll be ok just wish I would have had some signs in the morning to separate them. Oh well...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd separate from days 17-24 of her cycle.

From the pics and weight you gave she seems big enough to kid at a year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She should be fine either way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

margaret said:


> At 84 lbs? She should be perfectly fine Just feed her well and take care of her.
> I'd let her go.


Yes at 84 lbs, it is the matter of being mature enough in the head to be a momma. Some will not be good momma's to properly care for their babies. You never know of course until they are born. There is always risk being that young, I for one rather not put them through that.
I fear them not having enough milk. Not being able to have them naturally, but C- section. Stunting growth can occur in certain situations. Cocci/ worms need treatment if it should arise, some things are not safe to use on preggo's, especially early term, so risk is there.

She is still a baby to me. Sorry I disagree, but I would never allow her to carry them full term. it is JMO.

OP do what you think is right, I am not going to tell you what to do. But I am always concerned for babies being bred too young and what can happen. I never breed anything under 1 year no matter her size.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

nancy d said:


> She should be fine either way.


AriesBis In sorry, I spoke too soon, Her weight is great but she IS too young.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

These are my thoughts, can't guarantee nothing bad will happen in her pregnancy. I wouldn't lute. She might not be pregnant and if she is I think she would do just fine. I had a very bad mishap, it happens to many so don't feel bad, of my 5 month old doeling getting bred. She kidded at 10 months with a single doeling. She didn't even need help, even though I was with her. She was a very good mom, a bit over protective, and made plenty of milk for her kid. She will need very careful watch over nutrition, I am sure you do anyway, and of coarse you would want to be there when she kids, which we always try and be there in case anyways. Many others have had goats kid that early with no problems at all. I will look for the thread. Some consider 8 months at 80lbs to be the best breeding time so your girl is only 1 month early. Ether way I hope it works out well for you. She is a sweet looking goaty.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought a 7 month old doe last January, we never knew she was breed as the breeder said I saw her come in heat after the buck jumped the fence. She delivered a beautiful little doe this past June. We did not know until two days before she delivered. We noticed the day before that her udders were filling and had some discharge 20 hrs before delivery. And we still brought her to the vet for an ultrasound because she did not show anything as far as a baby inside her. That baby was in perfect straight position that we couldn't feel it. She had that baby at the vet with no assistance


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have had two breed at about that same age. One delivered twins and the other a huge doe. Both did fine on their own and had plenty of milk.
Of course, the final decision will be yours. 
(Never trust those sneaky bucks!) hlala:=


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Pam, I'm wondering if maybe there is a difference in how fast they mature?(Boer and dairy) because I don't know of any Boer breeders that breed them that young while many dairy breeders intentionally breed at 7-8 months, and they freshen fine. I personally don't breed at 7 months(I wait until 8 or 9)
A Nubian doe at that wait should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

margaret said:


> Pam, I'm wondering if maybe there is a difference in how fast they mature?(Boer and dairy) because I don't know of any Boer breeders that breed them that young while many dairy breeders intentionally breed at 7-8 months, and they freshen fine. I personally don't breed at 7 months(I wait until 8 or 9)
> A Nubian doe at that wait should be fine.


 That may be right, I don't know. It is just I rather wait, even if I had a pygmy. 
This is just me. :wink:


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for all of the advice and input. 
No signs of white discharge today so I'm crossing my fingers that the deed was not completed. Lol but I really won't know until I see if she goes into heat again.
If she is bred, she's in good hands. I am present at all my does kiddings. They have a kidding stall and I'm prepared to intervene if needed. As far as providing enough milk, all our other does will have kidded by then and their kids will be 2-3 months old. We will have plenty of milk and I am prepared to bottle feed from birth. I don't work off the farm so I do the every 2 hour feedings.  
Mentally she is young still, but I think she will be a wonderful mom. She is our herd queen's Doeling and the only retained kid from our 2015 kiddings. 
Today she was standing by the buck pen and hollering like she was being murdered. Lol so dramatic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hollering by the buck pen? Is she is season?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I think the exposure was at day 18 or 19, so she may not have been quite in heat if she's in strong heat now


----------

